# For Us Computer Geeks!



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Don't ask me where I find these cause I don't really know myself. Just put on your Member's Only jacket, pop an REO Speedwagon cassette into the tape deck, sit back and enjoy the wonder that was Windows 386.

Reverie


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

That was a hoot Nick!

I especially like the "BIG" hair of the featured woman.









I remember those days well. My first machine was a 286 with 1 meg of ram and 40 meg hard drive. It was a marvel...until I got my next machine. It was a386DX2 with FOUR megs of ram and 240 meg hardrive! and it ran 16 megahertz speed! WooHoo! I even had a full color monitor!

Those were the days...30 lbs lighter and more hair.









Dan


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

That's a great oldie!! I remember when Windows 3.1 was the coolest thing going in computers. The first GUIs were astounding. I also remember what a PITA it was to load a new program and jigger the configsys and autoexecbat files to get things to work right.







As I type now on my Mac Pro







I surely don't miss it!!!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

3LEES said:


> That was a hoot Nick!
> 
> I remember those days well. My first machine was a 286 with 1 meg of ram and 40 meg hard drive. It was a marvel...
> 
> Dan


A full meg of ram AND a 40 meg hard drive







Man, you had the UPGRADE!!
I could only afford 512K of ram and a 20 meg drive!

Nice find Nick!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I think the description of the production being taken over by 'crack smoking monkeys' at the seven minute mark may have been a bit of an understatement!









And to think... Someday we'll look back on the technology we have today, and laugh just as hard!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I go back further than that on computers. First one was a Timex/Sinclair with 16K of memory and a tape player for storage. Graduated to an Atari 400 then an 800 and finally to an 800XL with 256K memory. Finally bought an IBM compatable with 1 K memory and a small harddrive and Windows 2.0. I had a 300 baud (that's .3 KB if you want to compare it) modem for the Atari. Did not get much use out of it. I downloaded one program that took me over an hour of long distant phone call to get. Just got done downloading a 10 gig file in least than 3 min. We really have come a long way.

I go back further than that on computers. First one was a Timex/Sinclair with 16K of memory and a tape player for storage. Graduated to an Atari 400 then an 800 and finally to an 800XL with 256K memory. Finally bought an IBM compatable with 1 K memory and a small harddrive and Windows 2.0. I had a 300 baud (that's .3 KB if you want to compare it) modem for the Atari. Did not get much use out of it. I downloaded one program that took me over an hour of long distant phone call to get. Just got done downloading a 10 gig file in least than 3 min. We really have come a long way.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

My first IBM type pc was a XT with a 8088 processor and a 10 meg hard drive. I remember the day I moved up to a 286 with a 20 meg processor, I was in heaven. I skipped the 386 and went to a 486 with two 25 meg hard drives, and then a 486DX4 100. I really loved the old stuff, had a lot of fun setting them up. I can remember Windows 2, and still have Windows 3.11. I have had every version of Windows sense 2 and so far XP is my favoritte, I have 5 computers with XP and I never, ever have a crash, this Windows is solid as a rock. Wonder how the new Vista will be, if it is even better than XP than their will be nothing out there to beat it.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

I remember my first computer when I was in college, a 286 with a monochrome monitor. The only thing I used it for was to log in to the chat server over @ NJIT....


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, here is my first computer...










I was in computers so long ago they didn't even use "ones and zeros". All we were allowed to use was "zeros"...

I love Dilbert.

Reverie


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I think the description of the production being taken over by 'crack smoking monkeys' at the seven minute mark may have been a bit of an understatement!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree but with the speed of technology today i don't think someday is that far off

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the flashback...was pretty darn funny to see that software again.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Lmbevard said:


> I go back further than that on computers. First one was a Timex/Sinclair with 16K of memory and a tape player for storage. Graduated to an Atari 400 then an 800 and finally to an 800XL with 256K memory. Finally bought an IBM compatable with 1 K memory and a small harddrive and Windows 2.0. I had a 300 baud (that's .3 KB if you want to compare it) modem for the Atari. Did not get much use out of it. I downloaded one program that took me over an hour of long distant phone call to get. Just got done downloading a 10 gig file in least than 3 min. We really have come a long way.
> 
> I go back further than that on computers. First one was a Timex/Sinclair with 16K of memory and a tape player for storage. Graduated to an Atari 400 then an 800 and finally to an 800XL with 256K memory. Finally bought an IBM compatable with 1 K memory and a small harddrive and Windows 2.0. I had a 300 baud (that's .3 KB if you want to compare it) modem for the Atari. Did not get much use out of it. I downloaded one program that took me over an hour of long distant phone call to get. Just got done downloading a 10 gig file in least than 3 min. We really have come a long way.


Maybe we should learn Invision Power Board v2.1.7 to not double post








Just funnin ya.

My first computer was a 486dx2 with 4mg RAM and a 700mg hd. Later upgraded to 24 mg RAM for graphic use. It had Windows 3.1 and used AOL dial up for internet at the 28.8 speed. It was great. I still have the computer but it now has Win 98 and hasn't been turned on in years. Actually I think it worked better than my new laptop.

Bill.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

z-family said:


> My first computer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL nice picture, I still have a complete Commodore 64 system in a box in the garage. It is the White case one. I brought it out one day to show my Son and he could not wait to play it. Well I set it up still have a bunch of games and game cartrages so my Son sat down and started to play. He tried several games than put down the controler and said Dad the graphics sux. Oh well guess it hard to compete with the new stuff.

I don't know way I still have it, just can't bring myself to throw it away.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Wow!

My first computer was a 486DX2. A full 66 Mhz! I was smokin'! I spent the big money and upgraded the video card to 2 megs with an add on memory chip. I think I even had a full 16 meg of RAM. I'm sure that computer is sitting in some trash heap somewhere right now...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Justman said:


> Wow!
> 
> My first computer was a 486DX2. A full 66 Mhz! * I was smokin'*! I spent the big money and upgraded the video card to 2 megs with an add on memory chip. I think I even had a full 16 meg of RAM. I'm sure that computer is sitting in some trash heap somewhere right now...


Just have to ask...what were you smokin?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Reverie said:


> OK, here is my first computer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO

My 1st computer was a TRS-80 from Radio Shack. No floppy, no hard drive, no colour. and gobs of memory 4k. However, basic was apart of the machine









Thor


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thor said:


> OK, here is my first computer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO

My 1st computer was a TRS-80 from Radio Shack. No floppy, no hard drive, no colour. and gobs of memory 4k. However, basic was apart of the machine









Thor
[/quote]

Same here my first was a TRS-80 model 1 level II black and white and a tape drive and yep a big 4k RAM. I was so excited then


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

We've had a few computers going back at least 25 years. Before the Commodore 64 we had one by Tandy, from Radio Shack I think.

Bill


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I recall the Business Dept at my college getting its first PC when I was a junior. Had no hard drive I recall; seems like it only had two floppy drives. I never got to use it though; I was still programming Basic and COBOL on the mainframe.

I was uptown in my first job out of college -- I had a Compaq "suitcase" portable -- not very portable in today's terms though.

Does seem funny to look back on it now; especially in light of my new (and first-ever) Apple iMac with 1GB RAM and Intel Core 2 Duo chipset. I am amazed by its speed, and noted yesterday that its average 'load' since first turning it on a month ago is only 13 percent!


----------

